# Wading or Drifting both producing FULL boxes! East Matagorda Bay



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

This past week/weekend Nick and Jacob put a smack down on the fish both wading and drifting East Matagorda Bay. Drifting produced solid boxes of ½ limits or better while wading with croaker produced full limits each day. While drifting they keyed on deeper water with a mud/shell bottom while looking for slicks to give away schools of feeding fish. Wading was done mostly on the shorelines as the mid-bay reefs just haven't turned totally on just yet for wading with croaker. This transaction usually happens sometime in August and is epic once it does. On Saturday, Nick's charter the "Angry Pirates" were in the J.P. Moody Memorial fishing tournament and did rather well. This was the groups fourth year of fishing with us and they always seemed to do really well at catching fish, just never had the luck of catching the tournament fish when they needed. Well Saturday it all came together and the team weighed in a 32.5lb stringer which was the heaviest one ever weigh-in to date. They won the stringer, 1st place red and 2nd place trout and had a really good box of fish for it being a tournament day. All in all the fishing was great and it's only going to get better in August as the light winds move in making the entire bay fishable. If you're interested in catching some fish before the summer bite is over or before the kids go back to school, don't hesitate to contact us and we'll put you on the fish. Below are the available dates that we have for August. Hope you enjoy the pictures and if you'd like to be the one holding the stringer in one of them, just give us a call and we'll make it happen!

_*Teal and Dove Season are right around the corner and we still have some availability on both openers if anyone is interested.* _
_-Teal opener Sept 15th_
_-South Zone Dove opener Sept 21st_

_*SPECIAL for this Friday Aug. 3rd!*_ Lodging(Thurs night) and fishing(Fri) for 4ppl wading with croaker $850 or drifting with shrimp $800. This won't last long so call ASAP! You'd be staying here: http://www.matagordatexas.com/rent-37/

*NICK *2, 3, 5, 12, 16, 17, 19, 29, 31 and Labor Day Weekend Sept 1-3

*JACOB* 2, 3, 5-19, 27-31

*FOR MORE PICS: **http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=254#254*


































































*FOR MORE PICS: **http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=254#254*


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures from the weekend. Nick still has this Fri open if anyone is wanting to get out on the water last minute. Next week/weekend Jacob is pretty open but Nick only has wed or sun open.


----------

